
Ask HN: Which OLAP do you use in 2018? - xstartup
Previously, there was only Redshift and BigQuery. Now, there are more Columnstores. New products like Snowflake, TimeseriesDB, ClickHouse. Which one are you using and why?
======
bsg75
Clickhouse: Having enough hardware at my disposal, I can do a lot with it at
minimal relative cost. Its performance as a column store, and masterless setup
are the attractive features. If I did not have hardware at my disposal, I
would be using BQ, or looking at Snowflake.

